# summer shrooms



## dleroym30 (Oct 19, 2012)

i was wondering if anyone is finding trumpets yet? I have yet to find these. I have found chants this year but no trumpets. Also, any input on what to look for when hunting these would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

